# Fracture Care Code



## eguest (Jun 27, 2008)

Can our physician code a fracture care code instead of an E/M code if all they do is see a patient who happens to have a fracture, i.e. no cast was applied and no manipulation was done?  Elaine G


----------



## dmaec (Jun 28, 2008)

If no fracture care was done, then you can't bill/code for it. I think with the info you've given, an E/M would be the appropriate code.  I'm curious though, what was broken that your provider didn't manage it?  Did the they refer the patient on to ortho for management?  We've had that happen - in which case our providers charged the appropriate level E/M for services provided.
D


----------



## mbort (Jun 30, 2008)

I am curious about the type of fracture too.

Was a brace or some sort of support applied rather than a cast? What type of advice was rendered to the patient regarding care of this fracture?


----------



## eguest (Jul 1, 2008)

*Fracture care*

The fracture was a middle phalanyx of the finger, so our Ortho just recommended buddy taping.  This is the type of fracture he usually wants to code with a fracture care code.  I questioned that but was not certain.  Thank you for your response.
E


----------



## mbort (Jul 7, 2008)

did he buddy tape the fingers before the patient left the office? Is the patient supposed to return for a repeat x-ray?


----------



## dmaec (Jul 7, 2008)

in that case, the fracture WAS treated - allbeit via buddy taping.   The provider can code a fracture care - even though it was just buddy taped.  It's a toughy, fingers and toes - they're so expensive and sometimes so little is done.  BUT - it is fracture care.


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Donna.  Buddy taping is immobilization--which is non-operative fracture care.  Are there any follow up appointments scheduled?


----------



## dmaec (Jul 7, 2008)

yes, followup included if they code/bill out the fracture care code.  90 day global.


----------



## LynnS.321 (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree, buddy taping is mobilization, so that is treatment and the Fracture code would be appropriate.  26720.  
Follow up is included for 90 days.  Except you can charge for xrays during follow up if performed in your facility.  
Hope this helps.
Lynn S., CPC


----------



## swillard (Jul 18, 2008)

It is my understanding that in this instance, either an E/M or a fracture care code could be used, as long as the requirements were met.  Is that corret?  U work in an orthopaedic office and in this instance, we would probably have chosen the E/M code as well.


----------



## lodawnyoung (Aug 26, 2013)

I realize I am coming to this conversation late, but hoping to get some opinions here.

My doctor (family practice) saw a patient for a finger fracture that was diagnosed in ER and a splint was applied in the ER. My doctor removed the splint to examine the finger color temperature pulse ect. and reapplied the same splint. He wants to know if he can bill for the fracture care and an office visit?

I say no, but he wants to know why.


----------

